# Windows 7 Remote Desktop Server



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I was reading that Pro and Ultimate versions have the capacity to enable remote access.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/turn-on-remote-desktop-in-windows-vista/

Wondering if it's just like Remote Desktop in Server 2003 and up, or are there limitations?

Anyone with experience with it?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> I was reading that Pro and Ultimate versions have the capacity to enable remote access.
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/turn-on-remote-desktop-in-windows-vista/
> 
> ...


It's similar. It's not like running terminal services on Server 2003/2008. Only one person can connect remotely at a time.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And it gives you the console for the desktop. If someone logs back into the desktop, the remote is logged out.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Note that remote access has been around since Windows NT. It isn't something that showed up recently.

It is available in all versions of Windows that support NTFS (not a requirement, just a handy point of reference).

As carlsbad_bol_fan points out, it allows you to take control of the Windows Desktop as opposed to running a virtual machine.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I use it all the time to connect to my PC at work (Win 7 at home & Win 7 at work). I don't find it really any different from when I used it to connect when both PC's were XP.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

There is a hack to enable simultaneous user login on all versions of Windows 7, too. Works great. I can remote log into my desktop PC while my wife is using it on her account.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

ShapeGSX said:


> There is a hack to enable simultaneous user login on all versions of Windows 7, too. Works great. I can remote log into my desktop PC while my wife is using it on her account.


link please. I could definitely use that on a few machines at work.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Here you go:
http://www.missingremote.com/guide/how-enable-concurrent-sessions-windows-7-service-pack-1-rtm

Basically, it replaces termsrv.dll from Windows 7 with one from Windows Server.

The tricky part is getting around all of the protections that Windows 7 puts on the system directories. The script in the above link will automate the replacement and even tests the connection for you.

I think you have to get an account at MissingRemote.com in order for the file download to show up, though.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Of course this would also violate the terms of Windows 7.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Of course this would also violate the terms of Windows 7.


Yup. Probably not the best thing to do at a business. Personally, I have no issues with it at home. It helps me out a ton.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ShapeGSX said:


> There is a hack to enable simultaneous user login on all versions of Windows 7, too.


I find that VNC is much easier to survive where collaboration is required.


----------

